# Shop-vacs and prolonged use



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm going to give it a try and build one of those 5-gal dust collectors that Kenbo and LE have had such success with. My question is - are Shop-vacs generally going to be okay with prolonged use? Meaning if I turn it on and leave it on for a while (say 30 minutes), will the Shop-vac wear out or are they perfectly capable of that kind of use? 
Just for information I have a Rigid, probably exactly like Kenbo's shown in his post on this subject.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

As a point of reference, my Ridgid shopvac was used to help pull a vacuum when our vinyl pool-liner got replaced last year. It was in conjunction with another larger shopvac the pool-guy had and was on for 12-18 hours per day over the course of 4 or 5 days, so I'd say 30 minute bursts are of little consequence  BTW, it is the same one I am using now along with my new Thien baffle rig.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Good enough for me. I guess if it burns out I can always get a more quiet vac so it would be a win for me anyway.

Just never had to use a shop vac for extended amounts of time - so wasn't sure if they'd stand up to the use. I know mine gets pretty hot if used for 10 mins or so - but some of that might be the drywall clogged filter.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've been using mine for years at longer intervals than 30 minutes. I wouldn't worry about it. I run the heck outta mine.


----------

